# Adult naruto vs jj madara



## Sufex (Mar 26, 2021)

Nardo before he lost kyubi.

Round 1; 1 rinnegan judara

Round 2: 3 eyed judara and naruto has access to bryon mode


----------



## Fused (Mar 26, 2021)

Lol.



Madara oneshots this weakling with Wood Style.

*Link Removed*

Or he can just oneshot with Infinite Tsukuyomi really.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Architect (Mar 26, 2021)

Jojodara claps

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 26, 2021)

Naruto doesnt even need his cloak to bust Madaras ass in either round

Literally mid diff at worst assuming Baryon and AA dont come out tbh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fused (Mar 26, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Naruto doesnt even need his cloak to bust Madaras ass in either round
> 
> Literally mid diff at worst assuming Baryon and AA dont come out tbh


Ah Yes, that's why he needed his husbando Sasuke to not get oneshot by Mugen Tsukuyomi:


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Mar 26, 2021)

RT blind Madara is already more than enough to fold with taijutsu.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Impulse (Mar 26, 2021)

Naruto certainly takes round 1

Round 2 I would go for Naruto again but high difficulty can Madara even keep up with baryon mode I don't know


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Mar 26, 2021)

Madara is immortal, so he wins automatically

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Mar 26, 2021)

Naruto kicks his ass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sage King (Mar 26, 2021)

Limbo>>shrunken foe
Juudara slaughters, Limbo gg
Adult Naruto=Fodder.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 26, 2021)

What does naruto do against immortality?
against tsukuyomi?
against Preta path that can absorb his six paths senjutsu?
against Six paths chibaku tensei?
against Madara's special ability to see through his clones (oh-oh! game changer)

Madara will never run out of chakra because of the divine tree fueled with I.T victims...whereas Naruto tires.
Let's not forget naruto was partnered with an equally strong partner with special seals By Hagaromo to face Madara. <--Meditate on this especially.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ShinboiDood (Mar 26, 2021)

Madara looses round one, he gets low diffed, IT wins him round two, along with wood style which can suppress kurama(if baryon mode comes out I guess naruto just keeps punching him cuz madara is immortals :/) also, I have 3 eye juubidara=Hokage naruto(not baryon mode or IT counted) pls don't hurt me lol


although hokage naruto scaling is weird cuz he exists in boruto ://

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Alita (Mar 26, 2021)

Naruto negs round 1. Mid diffs round two. If AA or bargon comes into play tho then he stomps that round as well.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## dergeist (Mar 26, 2021)

Any version of Madara cock slaps Adult Cuckruto.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 26, 2021)

Sufex said:


> Nardo before he lost kyubi.
> 
> Round 1; 1 rinnegan judara
> 
> Round 2: 3 eyed judara and naruto has access to bryon mode



Imagine still being foolish enough to think Naruto is SOLO going to do what Kishi, at best and with plot protection said would require both Naruto AND Sasuke.

It takes a special kind of knuckledragging breed to think that.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 26, 2021)

And OT, Adult Naruto gets tired after 1 Jutsu, gg.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 26, 2021)

BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> RT blind Madara is already more than enough to fold with taijutsu.


a clown you are indeed. 

---
OT: Base Naruto curbfodderstops.

His Rasengan should be more than enough to send this fodder to outer space and eradicate him as he did Momoshiki.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 26, 2021)

New Folder said:


> a clown you are indeed.
> 
> ---
> OT: Base Naruto curbfodderstops.
> ...



Naruto dies from exhaustion while creating his first Rasengan

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Fused (Mar 26, 2021)

I may not have watched or read Naruto, I'll admit that shamelessly. But some of you people HAVE GOT to be trolling.

How the fuck does Naruto NOT get oneshot by Mugen Tsukuyomi????? He doesn't "curbfodderstomp" shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 26, 2021)

Fused said:


> I may not have watched or read Naruto


???????????????????????????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Siskebabas (Mar 26, 2021)

Fused said:


> Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do realise naruto already countered mokuton youre linking here


----------



## Fused (Mar 26, 2021)

Troyse22 said:


> ???????????????????????????


You don't need to sit through 200 episodes of trash filler and cringe flashbacks about kids with special needs to know what happened in Naruto. 

I know what happened in Naruto, and I also know that Naruto Uzumaki would have been oneshot by Mugen Tsukuyomi if Sasuke Uchiha wasn't there to protect him at the last second.


----------



## Perfect Susano (Mar 26, 2021)

Adult Naruto is the weakest version of Naruto after meeting Hagoromo. His full power as shown against Jigen is just letting Kurama flail around no different than BM Naruto could. The massive decrease in skill that's made clear in the Gaiden probably makes him incapable of doing the things that WA RSM Naruto could do. This version of Naruto would struggle to counter CT rain since he doesn't even have Truthseekers. Even Yin Release: Lightning Dispatch would take him down since he can't block it without a Truthseeker. Not even taking Limbo into account whom is just as powerful as Madara himself unlike Naruto's clones in which power is split evenly. 

Even WA Naruto isn't even close to being a match for Madara by himself, so this Naruto gets stomped. Baryon can't reduce the lifespan of an immortal. It would be useless against Madara.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 6 | Dislike 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 27, 2021)

What does Naruto have To counter Immortality?  how, does he counter Limbo without Six paths Senjutsu?


----------



## Danisor (Mar 27, 2021)

Adult Naruto and Sauce don't have enough chakra to maintain a proper haircut for christ's sake, Madara shits on him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 27, 2021)

Danisor said:


> Adult Naruto and Sauce don't have enough chakra to maintain a proper haircut for christ's sake, Madara shits on him.


That's because Adult Naruto and Sauce rely more on taijutsu. Boruto the series went away from nukes and large scale battles to focus heavily on taijutsu, and small scale battles.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiken (Mar 27, 2021)

Sufex said:


> Nardo before he lost kyubi.
> 
> Round 1; 1 rinnegan judara
> 
> Round 2: 3 eyed judara and naruto has access to bryon mode


Juudara takes both rounds.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Mar 27, 2021)

Adult Naruto with AA should scale above him IMO

Baryon Mode on the other hand is an amateur porn session basically


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 27, 2021)

Serene Grace said:


> Adult Naruto with AA should scale above him IMO



Good thing we go off facts not Opinions.  Light Fang Neggs any Chakra Form Naruto can muster up.  


Serene Grace said:


> Baryon Mode on the other hand is an amateur porn session basically


Too Bad Shinra Tensei Neggs Taijutsu.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Mar 27, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Good thing we go off facts not Opinions. Light Fang Neggs any Chakra Form Naruto can muster up.


>facts

>immediately cites fanfic

>light fang got evaded as per canon

>somehow one shots a Naruto that scales way above the one that evaded it

Naruto at this point is physically reacting to God tiers in base bud, he’ll tear Madara’s ass apart if he turns his cloak on





MYGod000 said:


> Too Bad Shinra Tensei Neggs Taijutsu.


>cites more fanfic

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 27, 2021)

Serene Grace said:


> Adult Naruto with AA should scale above him IMO
> 
> Baryon Mode on the other hand is an amateur porn session basically





Serene Grace said:


> >facts
> 
> >immediately cites fanfic
> 
> ...



You're a better poster than this

Smarten up


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Mar 27, 2021)

Serene Grace said:


> a Naruto that scales way above the one that evaded it





Serene Grace said:


> fanfic


----------



## Serene Grace (Mar 27, 2021)

Troyse22 said:


> You're a better poster than this
> 
> Smarten up


What in particular do you disagree with? 

—————————

Don’t you believe Hashirama>Momoshiki? Sorry to say but you’re a lost cause for debates like this...


----------



## Serene Grace (Mar 27, 2021)

Just realized @BaragganLouisenbairn is the overvoid troll, well makes sense

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Mar 27, 2021)

Serene Grace said:


> Just realized @BaragganLouisenbairn is the overvoid troll, well makes sense


Troll? Your dad's a troll for not pulling out in time. 
It's not me who genuinely believes boruto cuckbros are anyhow in level of their prime selves.

Reactions: Dislike 5


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 27, 2021)

Serene Grace said:


> What in particular do you disagree with?



"He'll tear Madara's ass up with base mode"?

Yeah that's fucking gross.



Serene Grace said:


> Don’t you believe Hashirama>Momoshiki?



SS Pastes Momoshiki 



BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> t's not me who genuinely believes boruto cuckbros are anyhow in level of their prime selves.



People out here acting like Adult fate bros are some how comparable to their teen selves 

even if they are Madara still pastes them as it's explicitly stated it takes both to beat Madara.

"BuT oNe Of ThEm CaN sOlO iN tHeIR wEaKeSt FoRmS"

incels.


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 27, 2021)

Serene Grace said:


> >facts
> 
> >immediately cites fanfic
> 
> ...


That was by Teen Naruto who is confirmed to be at the height of battle and in peak condition.


Naruto and Sasuke pretty much confirmed weaker by Kishimoto.  Even Boruto, Reacting to these God tiers, Kojin who isn't a God tier was reacting to these God tiers. Konaha Jonin was reacting to him.  The scaling for Boruto is off buddy and their not really much you can say to defend it outside Kishimoto never wrote that.

You still haven't explained how is Naruto going to defeat limbo when he doesn't even have the means to Touch it. He doesn't have Six paths Senjutsu which was stated by Sasuke as the only means of being able to touch it.  Nor did you explain how Naruto is Dealing with Madara's immortality. 



Serene Grace said:


> >cites more fanfic



It's not fanfic, It stated from Kishimoto one Pen, Shinra Tensei Makes Taijutsu useless.


Can Be used as Offensive, Defensive, and Close Range attack. It's says both Ninjutsu&Taijutsu are both ineffective against this Jutsu.  Your concession is accepted here for this.


----------



## Serene Grace (Mar 27, 2021)

BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> Troll? Your dad's a troll for not pulling out in time.


Relax



BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> It's not me who genuinely believes boruto cuckbros are anyhow in level of their prime selves.


You’re a troll for pretty much everything   related to Boruto from what I’ve seen. Just didn’t recognize you at first because of your name change, thankfully your posts were reeking with bias




Troyse22 said:


> "He'll tear Madara's ass up with base mode"?
> 
> Yeah that's fucking gross.


What I was trying to say is based off his feats in base, he’ll tear his ass up if he activates his cloak



MYGod000 said:


> That was by Teen Naruto who is confirmed to be at the height of battle and in peak condition.


Absolute nonsense.

We know Naruto got faster physically as he physically reacted to Fused Momoshiki in base

Naruto also gains the other half of Kurama, and is confirmed to still have his connection with the Bjuii

Kurama was merely poking fun at Naruto. He seems to be referring more to battle experience rather then strength or speed.
Which makes sense since he’s spent a lot of his time behind the hokage desk.

Battle experience =\= strength. 


MYGod000 said:


> He doesn't have Six paths Senjutsu which was stated by Sasuke as the only means of being able to touch it.


Nope. Naruto is still a pseudo ten tails jinchurkii. We know this because he used Yoton Rasenshurkien in Boruto, and was confirmed to still have his connection with the Bjuii in the Shikamaru novels


MYGod000 said:


> The scaling for Boruto is off buddy and their not really much you can say to defend it outside


More like you’re just ignoring clear feats and statements that prove what you’re saying is wrong 




MYGod000 said:


> Your concession is accepted here for this.


it wasn’t helpful against Teen Naruto yet it will be helpful now? Your claim is unsubstantiated, makes it worse that Madara doesn’t even have the feats to ST to suggest he doesn’t get negged by AA. Baryon mode is a whole different stomp.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Mar 27, 2021)

Serene Grace said:


> You’re a troll for pretty much everything related to Boruto from what I’ve seen.


I'm not a troll, you just wear pink shades. Your own guillotine.


Serene Grace said:


> bias


I'm absolutely unbiased, i look at feats, they suck.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## sy6up (Mar 27, 2021)

Adult Naruto stomps...


----------



## sy6up (Mar 27, 2021)

Architect said:


> Jojodara claps


...what?


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Mar 27, 2021)

Funny how borutards think hokagay Naruto is stronger than his prime version yet he cannot even fly ROFLMAO!!!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## sy6up (Mar 27, 2021)

T-Bag said:


> What does naruto do against immortality?
> against tsukuyomi?
> against Preta path that can absorb his six paths senjutsu?
> against Six paths chibaku tensei?
> ...


Sealing.

Literally won't come out.

Naruto scales above.

Naruto just shoots a bijuu bomb at it and it blows up.

That doesn't help him at all.

Juudara gets one shotted and I love him so it pains me to say this.


----------



## sy6up (Mar 27, 2021)

BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> Funny how borutards think hokagay Naruto is stronger than his prime version yet he cannot even fly ROFLMAO!!!


I can just show you a gif of him flying...


----------



## sy6up (Mar 27, 2021)

Fused said:


> Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bro he catches it and then fear haxes him.


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 28, 2021)

Serene Grace said:


> Absolute nonsense.
> 
> We know Naruto got faster physically as he physically reacted to Fused Momoshiki in base
> 
> ...




The Kages also Reacted to Fused Momoshiki.


Serene Grace said:


> Nope. Naruto is still a pseudo ten tails jinchurkii. We know this because he used Yoton Rasenshurkien in Boruto, and was confirmed to still have his connection with the Bjuii in the Shikamaru novels



Pseudo Ten Tails Jinchurkii is  much weaker than Perfect Ten tails Jinchurkii. Nothing you've said so far is out of the Realm of Any other God tier in Naruto.  The Same Novel where it stated Naruto and sasuke Together can Destroy a Continent? The Same Novel which Stated Ten tails Obito rivals Sage of Six paths Hagoromo? okay.


Serene Grace said:


> More like you’re just ignoring clear feats and statements that prove what you’re saying is wrong



No, The scale is off in boruto That is a Fact.  Boro is implied to be more of a Threat than Jigen. The Same Jigen who owned Naruto and Sasuke, Then We find out 6 chapters Later that Amando has 10 Cyborgs that are all>Jigen.

You seem to be the one ignoring clear feats and Statements, That It takes Both Naruto+Sasuke Together to have a chance of winning against Madara they he no longer has the seals to stop him. 


Serene Grace said:


> it wasn’t helpful against Teen Naruto yet it will be helpful now? Your claim is unsubstantiated, makes it worse that Madara doesn’t even have the feats to ST to suggest he doesn’t get negged by AA. Baryon mode is a whole different stomp.



Teen Naruto has Six paths Senjutsu, you've not even proven Adult Naruto has that.  He can't touch Limbo without Six paths Senjutsu or even hope to damage it.

That same Logic Applies to Naruto who hasn't shown to be able to use AA, Nor has he shown the ability to Create Kurama Clones like he could before the VOTE 2 Fight.  Baryon Mode was only successful Because it weakened Isshiki Life force who was already going to die in just 21 hours. You're Arguing it's Effectiveness against a dying opponent will yield the Same Success against an immortal opponent.


----------



## Architect (Mar 28, 2021)

sy6up said:


> ...what?


I meant slaps


----------



## Impulse (Mar 28, 2021)

When did 50% Kurama get stronger than 100% Kurama

The only advantage that teen naruto has is truth seeking ball and the sin seal

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Impulse (Mar 28, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> The Kages also Reacted to Fused Momoshiki.
> 
> 
> Pseudo Ten Tails Jinchurkii is  much weaker than Perfect Ten tails Jinchurkii. Nothing you've said so far is out of the Realm of Any other God tier in Naruto.  The Same Novel where it stated Naruto and sasuke Together can Destroy a Continent? The Same Novel which Stated Ten tails Obito rivals Sage of Six paths Hagoromo? okay.
> ...




Adult Naruto does have six paths Senjutsu

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 28, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> Adult Naruto does have six paths Senjutsu


that doesn't prove he has Six paths Senjutsu.  He is unable to able to Heal others which was a by produced of Six paths Senjutu.



If we are going off Art Styles, then you need to concede Because Naruto No longer has  this:


Adult Naruto doesn't Have that which is synonyms with Six paths Senjutsu.


Six paths Senjutsu is from the seals Which He no longer has+9 magatama, which Adult Naruto no longer has.

He has Six paths chakra, which he can combined with Senjutsu...but that not the same as Six paths Senjutsu.


Brayon mode doesn't even Operate like Normal chakra anyways, so he doesn't possess Six paths Senjutsu in that form has no protection against Limbo nor can he touch them in that form.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Mar 28, 2021)

It's funny how 3t Sauce in Deidara fight can see nano-bombs by chakra color yet in "boruto" he cannot see a hornet size Isshiki/Jigen

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Impulse (Mar 28, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> that doesn't prove he has Six paths Senjutsu.  He is unable to able to Heal others which was a by produced of Six paths Senjutu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It doesn't make since Naruto at the last could go to toad sage rather to six paths sage mode which going you what you said should no longer exist as naruto should go to six paths sage mode rather toad sage it seems they two different transformation


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 28, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> It doesn't make since Naruto at the last could go to toad sage rather to six paths sage mode which going you what you said should no longer exist as naruto should go to six paths sage mode rather toad sage it seems they two different transformation




That form was already confirmed to be Kurama cloak Sage mode in that movie. Naruto as an Adult Doesn't Have Six paths Senjutsu.   Teen Naruto Lost the 9 magatama on his back, which was already confirmed to be connected to Six paths Senjutsu. 


while as adult he only has 6, the Only argument that can be made is that Kishimoto never wrote the manga until chapter 54. 

Baryon Mode doesn't even use Chakra, so it headcanon to assume he can even sense, or Touch Limbo. 

Naruto gets stomped by JJ Madara.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 28, 2021)

BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> It's funny how 3t Sauce in Deidara fight can see nano-bombs by chakra color yet in "boruto" he cannot see a hornet size Isshiki/Jigen


That's boruto for you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## sy6up (Mar 28, 2021)

Architect said:


> I meant slaps


No it's not that... the fact you said Madara wins really tickles my noggin.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Architect (Mar 28, 2021)

sy6up said:


> No it's not that... the fact you said Madara wins really tickles my noggin.


Bad for you


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 28, 2021)

BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> It's funny how 3t Sauce in Deidara fight can see nano-bombs by chakra color yet in "boruto" he cannot see a hornet size Isshiki/Jigen




Madara's Rinnegan is able to see Nano sized chakra...Damn that is a Disgrace that Adult Sasuke with Rinnegan can't even Chakra that small.  That really hurts my heart

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## sy6up (Mar 28, 2021)

Architect said:


> Bad for you


No I think it's bad for you. I might have to violate you rq.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Architect (Mar 28, 2021)

sy6up said:


> No I think it's bad for you. I might have to violate you rq.


Come
That won't change your delusions and bad reading (watching?) comprehensions tho


----------



## sy6up (Mar 28, 2021)

Architect said:


> Come
> That won't change your delusions and bad reading (watching?) comprehensions tho


Mkay so why do you think Madara wins? And this is 10 tails double rinnegan Madara right?


----------



## Artistwannabe (Mar 28, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> that doesn't prove he has Six paths Senjutsu.  He is unable to able to Heal others which was a by produced of Six paths Senjutu.


You are so wrong, his healing jutsu is produced by the Yoton Seal on his palm (I thought that was fairly obvious...)


MYGod000 said:


> That form was already confirmed to be Kurama cloak Sage mode in that movie. Naruto as an Adult Doesn't Have Six paths Senjutsu.   Teen Naruto Lost the 9 magatama on his back, which was already confirmed to be connected to Six paths Senjutsu.
> 
> 
> while as adult he only has 6, the Only argument that can be made is that Kishimoto never wrote the manga until chapter 54.
> ...


It was factually confirmed that Naruto uses Six Paths Mode in Boruto lol:

Six Path Sage Mode

Is this. Naruto uses it like it or not.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Architect (Mar 28, 2021)

sy6up said:


> Mkay so why do you think Madara wins? And this is 10 tails double rinnegan Madara right?


I am way past starting long arguments, so just check late WA and compare that to pale clowns running from Darui or struggling with Chojuro and Kurotsuchi (and people like adult Naruto who scale to this pale clown). Then inspect other Boruto instances and you're supposed to get your answer, but probably won't.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## sy6up (Mar 28, 2021)

Architect said:


> I am way past starting long arguments, so just check late WA and compare that to pale clowns running from Darui or struggling with Chojuro and Kurotsuchi (and people like adult Naruto who scale to this pale clown). Then inspect other Boruto instances and you're supposed to get your answer, but probably won't.


It's stated that the next generation surpasses the old one so that would mean that all the current Kage are stronger than the ones before that. New argument.


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 28, 2021)

Artistwannabe said:


> You are so wrong, his healing jutsu is produced by the Yoton Seal on his palm (I thought that was fairly obvious...)


Those Seals still had Half of Hagoromo's chakra in them and Six paths Senjutsu. 




I not saying he didn't have Six paths Mode, I said he does't have Six paths Senjutsu=50% of Hagoromo's charka. 

Six paths Mode=/=Six paths Senjutsu. 



Artistwannabe said:


> It was factually confirmed that Naruto uses Six Paths Mode in Boruto lol:
> 
> Six Path Sage Mode
> 
> Is this. Naruto uses it like it or not.






Secondly, Kishimoto didn't even write that, what was said in a chapter That wasn't even Written by Kishimoto.  Having Six paths mode doesn't make up for massive loss in power that the Seals gave him. Naruto using the Seals Was able to contend With JJ Madara because the Seals Had Half of Hagoromo's powers. 



Naruto only has a little Piece of each Tailed beast chakra, He is no longer Half of Hagoromo here. 

Lastly, Your scan confirms that Baryon Mode different, that it doesn't use Six paths Senjutsu which automatically equals a Lost for Naruto because it established by Sasuke that only Six paths Senjutsu was able to Damage and Sense Limbo. 


Naruto in Baryon Mode has no way to fight it.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 28, 2021)

sy6up said:


> It's stated that the next generation surpasses the old one so that would mean that all the current Kage are stronger than the ones before that. New argument.



that is immediately destroyed...by the fact Tsunada didn't Surpass Hashirama, Kurotsuchi was still weaker than her Granddad right before his death.




Will they surpass tham later in life...possible but not likely, Darui isn't even>Killer bee. the same Clone Kurotsuchi struggled with Her granddad killed while on his death bed and 12 years after his fight with Madara.


----------



## Bob74h (Mar 28, 2021)

Fused said:


> Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Adult naruto is too weak from sitting at his desk all day to be a good combatant as said by kurama himself and later elaborated by shin


----------



## Bob74h (Mar 28, 2021)

Artistwannabe said:


> Is this. Naruto uses it like it or not.


And naruto in this series is weakened wither you like or not so we can play the statements over headcanon logic on you but ofc it's only okay when you boruto stans use that same tactic

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## sy6up (Mar 28, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> that is immediately destroyed...by the fact Tsunada didn't Surpass Hashirama, Kurotsuchi was still weaker than her Granddad right before his death.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's fine but why is Kuro weaker than Old Ohnoki?

No Darui is above Killer Bee. It's literally stated that taking out Bee was "easy" and then we see Momo running from Darui. Bro what?


----------



## Bob74h (Mar 28, 2021)

sy6up said:


> That's fine but why is Kuro weaker than Old Ohnoki?


Because onoki beat the same synthetic human that kurosuchi could not beat


----------



## Bob74h (Mar 28, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> that is immediately destroyed...by the fact Tsunada didn't Surpass Hashirama, Kurotsuchi was still weaker than her Granddad right before his death.



Kitsuchi her father still has better feats then her so she did not even surpass him


----------



## sy6up (Mar 28, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> Because onoki beat the same synthetic human that kurosuchi could not beat


Bro that's a filler arc.


----------



## sy6up (Mar 28, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> Kitsuchi her father still has better feats then her so she did not even surpass him


On a more objective note, Ohnoki, probably doesn't scale relative to Madara but if you really try maybe he does. Kuro, above or relative to Kinshiki who is probably relative or a little weaker than Kaguya.


----------



## Bob74h (Mar 28, 2021)

sy6up said:


> Bro that's a filler arc.



Boruto does not have fillier as it's not adapting from anything much like super where the manga and anime are made at the same time also you not liking the source does not devalue it's validity



sy6up said:


> On a more objective note, Ohnoki, probably doesn't scale relative to Madara



He scales to base edo madara as he damaged him



sy6up said:


> Kuro, above or relative to Kinshiki who is probably relative or a little weaker than Kaguya.



Kinshiki is fodder who lost to someone below zabuza's level


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 28, 2021)

sy6up said:


> That's fine but why is Kuro weaker than Old Ohnoki?
> 
> No Darui is above Killer Bee. It's literally stated that taking out Bee was "easy" and then we see Momo running from Darui. Bro what?



Momoshiki and Urashiki Stated Naruto and Killer bee has the most chakra on the planet.

By Default Killer Bee>Darui.


easy, because Killer Bee was spamming Jutsu at him and he didn't have the advantage of knowing  Momoshiki ability to absorb Chakra. in the Same situation about Momoshiki ability do you honestly thin Killer bee would do worse than Darui if he knew Momoshiki ability before hand? Be mindful, that Killer bee 12 years ago was already more powerful than A4, without even going all out.


----------



## sy6up (Mar 28, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> Boruto does not have fillier as it's not adapting from anything much like super where the manga and anime are made at the same time also you not liking the source does not devalue it's validity


It's only canon to itself if that's what you mean...? I mean canon to the manga as well.


----------



## Bob74h (Mar 28, 2021)

sy6up said:


> It's only canon to itself if that's what you mean...? I mean canon to the manga as well.



What is deemed as canon is entirely subjective to what the the community likes and as such im not caring about this idea of canon as it's not objective
I care about empiricism and objectivity not the opinions of some biased people on the internet


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 28, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> Kitsuchi her father still has better feats then her so she did not even surpass him



Exactly. Even boruto wasn't better than Kid Naruto at his age, they had to give him Momoshiki to give him a chance to someday surpass Naruto.  Hell, Naruto even with 9 tails couldn't surpass first Hokage, Hagoromo was needed for that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sy6up (Mar 28, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Momoshiki and Urashiki Stated Naruto and Killer bee has the most chakra on the planet.
> 
> By Default Killer Bee>Darui.
> 
> ...


Yeah but shinobi aren't able to utilize all of their chakra or else they would be fatigued from one attack.

No. They just shoot rods at him and he's out. He planned to absorb his chakra right after that. Yes.


----------



## sy6up (Mar 28, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> What is deemed as canon is entirely subjective to what the the community likes and as such im not caring about this idea of canon as it's not objective
> I care about empiricism and objectivity not the opinions of some biased people on the internet


If it's subjective then there's no point lol.


----------



## Bob74h (Mar 28, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Exactly. Even boruto wasn't better than Kid Naruto at his age


Yep like boruto cannot even make hundreds of shadow clones like his father before him and burito had trouble with the wannabe swordsmen of the mist when naruto and sasuke fought zabuza who alone would neg shizuma and her squad of rejects

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Artistwannabe (Mar 28, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> And naruto in this series is weakened wither you like or not so we can play the statements over headcanon logic on you but ofc it's only okay when you boruto stans use that same tactic


I've never once stated that he's stronger, I simply corrected him because he was wrong


----------



## Bob74h (Mar 28, 2021)

sy6up said:


> If it's subjective then there's no point lol.


Precisely so you have no point in regard to this matter


----------



## sy6up (Mar 28, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> Boruto does not have fillier as it's not adapting from anything much like super where the manga and anime are made at the same time also you not liking the source does not devalue it's validity
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that's ap tho. Kuro has dura neg.

Consistent scaling for kid naruto lol. Why is he below Zabuza?


----------



## Bob74h (Mar 28, 2021)

sy6up said:


> Consistent scaling for kid naruto lol. Why is he below Zabuza?


Chojuro is below zabuza as he literally stated that he was below him like ive posted the scan of him saying it aswell
So zabuza would beat kinshiki as he scales above chojuro who negged that foddershiki


----------



## sy6up (Mar 28, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> Chojuro is below zabuza as he literally stated that he was below him like ive posted the scan of him saying it aswell


I can't see images for whatever reason.


----------



## Bob74h (Mar 28, 2021)

sy6up said:


> I can't see images for whatever reason.




Is it working now?


----------



## sy6up (Mar 28, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> Is it working now?


No.


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 28, 2021)

sy6up said:


> Yeah but shinobi aren't able to utilize all of their chakra or else they would be fatigued from one attack.
> 
> No. They just shoot rods at him and he's out. He planned to absorb his chakra right after that. Yes.



Rinnegan Rods was stated to be a Weakens of Bijuu. 


Momoshiki beating Killer Bee by Way of Rods isn't proof that Darui is more powerful, it just means that He used bijuu weakens to beat him making the fight easy.  It took Darui Years to be Raikage, a Power Bee Surpassed Long before the War arc.


----------



## sy6up (Mar 28, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Rinnegan Rods was stated to be a Weakens of Bijuu.
> 
> 
> Momoshiki beating Killer Bee by Way of Rods isn't proof that Darui is more powerful, it just means that He used bijuu weakens to beat him making the fight easy.  It took Darui Years to be Raikage, a Power Bee Surpassed Long before the War arc.


But we see Bee smack away 2 of them with no difficulty.

Raikage should be at least relative to Madara with Bee scaling below KCM2 Naruto who is also relative to Madara or above. Idk.


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 28, 2021)

sy6up said:


> But we see Bee smack away 2 of them with no difficulty.
> 
> Raikage should be at least relative to Madara with Bee scaling below KCM2 Naruto who is also relative to Madara or above. Idk.



Raikage was no where Near Madara who stated the Kages were nothing to him.


Edo Madara is confirmed Weaker than EMS Madara. you also see Onhoi Particular Style back then compared to him on his Death Bed.  the new Kages are not above the previous kages that Madara owned.  


Tsunada was stronger than Raikage being the only one able to break Madara's Rib Cage Susanoo without being assisted. For the most part Madara was toying with the Kages and then curbStomped them with ease.


----------



## sy6up (Mar 28, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Raikage was no where Near Madara who stated the Kages were nothing to him.
> 
> 
> Edo Madara is confirmed Weaker than EMS Madara.
> ...


Mkay then we see that contradicted by Raikage feats.

If you're referring to Kabuto's statement, Madara himself kinda disagrees with that. Show me?

Only in AP. Why would he like purposely react later to Raikage's attacks?


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 28, 2021)

sy6up said:


> Mkay then we see that contradicted by Raikage feats.
> 
> If you're referring to Kabuto's statement, Madara himself kinda disagrees with that. Show me?
> 
> Only in AP. Why would he like purposely react later to Raikage's attacks?




It confirmed that the Edo forms are weaker, but Kabuto's edo was more perfect and put time closer to their max power. 

Tsunda's Strength is above Raikage, when Raikage strength isn't being Augmented he can't even crack  Rib Cage of Madara's Susanoo. Tsunada with her own strength was able to crack it.  Madara disagreed that Kabuto made him more powerful than his prime. 


why would AP matter here?  Madara confirmed Tsunada was stronger than Raikage on panel.


----------



## sy6up (Mar 28, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> It confirmed that the Edo forms are weaker, but Kabuto's edo was more perfect and put time closer to their max power.
> 
> Tsunda's Strength is above Raikage, when Raikage strength isn't being Augmented he can't even crack  Rib Cage of Madara's Susanoo. Tsunada with her own strength was able to crack it.  Madara disagreed that Kabuto made him more powerful than his prime.
> 
> ...



Madara has rinnegan amps. I misread what you were saying btw. I mean Edo Madara should be stronger than EMS Madara.

Yeah okay that's still AP.

I DON'T KNOW! YOU KEEP BRINGING IT UP!


----------



## Bob74h (Mar 28, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> It confirmed that the Edo forms are weaker, but Kabuto's edo was more perfect and put time closer to their max power.



No it's not rather it's stated otherwise


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 28, 2021)

sy6up said:


> Madara has rinnegan amps. I misread what you were saying btw. I mean Edo Madara should be stronger than EMS Madara.
> 
> Yeah okay that's still AP.
> 
> I DON'T KNOW! YOU KEEP BRINGING IT UP!



That irrelevant, Edo Madara states his power wasn't greater than his Prime to Kabuto, and the Databook confirms this as well. 


Madara confirms that She is greater power than Raikage A4. The fact is None of the Kages stood chance and None of the New Kages strength surpasses that Of Tsunada or Sakura for that matter.   Madara was able to beat the Kages without the use of PS, he showed them his full power one time and didn't use PS again after that. 

 Edo Madara has more hax than EMS Madara, stronger he is not. 

This is deviating  from the main topic, the main point is the Adult Naruto isn't above Teen Naruto who was half of Hagoromo with the seals(which had Half of Hagoromo's chakra)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 28, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> No it's not rather it's stated otherwise



What was said was that they were closer to their original Powers. They are not stronger than Prime power, and Madara stated this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sy6up (Mar 28, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> That irrelevant, Edo Madara states his power wasn't greater than his Prime to Kabuto, and the Databook confirms this as well.
> 
> 
> Madara confirms that She is greater power than Raikage A4. The fact is None of the Kages stood chance and None of the New Kages strength surpasses that Of Tsunada or Sakura for that matter.   Madara was able to beat the Kages without the use of PS, he showed them his full power one time and didn't use PS again after that.
> ...


Not really if his prime gets amped with Rinnegan and then Hashi cells.

You haven't proven the new Kages don't scale above. 

Can you do the "Open Image in New Tab" with your scans and then post the link to the tab that it opens?

Training and constant fights. So he would be stronger.


----------



## Bob74h (Mar 28, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> What was said was that they were closer to their original Powers.


It says they are close to their original power not that it's closer to their real power




MYGod000 said:


> They are not stronger than Prime power, and


Madara is stronger then his alive version as stated by kabuto but to be fair his edo tensei is special


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 28, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> It says they are close to their original power not that it's closer to their real power
> 
> 
> 
> Madara is stronger then his alive version as stated by kabuto but to be fair his edo tensei is special



I agree they are close to their original powers, but Madara disagreed Kabuto's statements, implying it wasn't.


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 28, 2021)

sy6up said:


> Not really if his prime gets amped with Rinnegan and then Hashi cells.
> 
> You haven't proven the new Kages don't scale above.


I did.  ohnoki on his death Bed was shown more powerful than His Granddaughter still. Chojuoro Actually had just became a Kage by the time of the Boruto era that is according to the novel. 


sy6up said:


> Can you do the "Open Image in New Tab" with your scans and then post the link to the tab that it opens?
> 
> Training and constant fights. So he would be stronger.


Naruto hasn't been training,  he has been sitting at that desk.  we can argue they have more skill but feats in boruto are not on the level of anything in Naruto that was god level.  If he was constantly training then delta who is complete fodder wouldn't have been giving him trouble like she was...then we find out Delta is pretty much complete fodder. 

Boro and code are both>Delta, and boro was manhandled by Boruto, Kawaki, and Sarada.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Mar 28, 2021)

sy6up said:


> You haven't proven the new Kages don't scale above.


want some scaling? here you go then.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Soldierofficial (Mar 28, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> Boruto does not have fillier as it's not adapting from anything much like super where the manga and anime are made at the same time also you not liking the source does not devalue it's validity


----------



## sy6up (Mar 28, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> I did.  ohnoki on his death Bed was shown more powerful than His Granddaughter still. Chojuoro Actually had just became a Kage by the time of the Boruto era that is according to the novel.
> 
> Naruto hasn't been training,  he has been sitting at that desk.  we can argue they have more skill but feats in boruto are not on the level of anything in Naruto that was god level.  If he was constantly training then delta who is complete fodder wouldn't have been giving him trouble like she was...then we find out Delta is pretty much complete fodder.
> 
> Boro and code are both>Delta, and boro was manhandled by Boruto, Kawaki, and Sarada.


No...  he wasn't. She got caught off-guard and Ohnoki only beat a weakened and fatigued Ku. We see he only scales to him in chakra output or AP or whatever the fuck it is.

You understand that he does do fighting in the Kakashi novel, the Last, (i haven't read a lot of them) and Bee states that fighting is more effective to get stronger than training. No, it just upscales Delta. We don't have any basis to say that she would be weaker than a younger Naruto. And we know that he was holding back through most of the fight, it's literally stated.

No, Delta is the strongest out of them in terms of combat ability and brawl. When they make that statement, they would be referring to abilities. To back this up, Boro is slower than fucking Sarada. Like...


----------



## Soldierofficial (Mar 28, 2021)

I can't believe that there are still people who believe that Naruto lost RSM or that Six Paths Sage Mode and Six Paths Senjutsu are different things.


----------



## Bob74h (Mar 28, 2021)

sy6up said:


> No... he wasn't. She got caught off-guard


Isshiki's durability does not just magically change whenever he's not paying attention as if that was the case then knifing a bear in the back should work just fine if your logic was said to be true






sy6up said:


> Ohnoki only beat a weakened and fatigued Ku.



What says that he was weakened in that instance?





sy6up said:


> No, it just upscales Delta. We don't have any basis to say that she would be weaker than a younger Naruto



We have alot of basis to say that actually as kid naruto killed the strongest member of the otsutsuki clan and boruto has routinely killed kara members like deepa and boro

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 28, 2021)

sy6up said:


> No...  he wasn't. She got caught off-guard and Ohnoki only beat a weakened and fatigued Ku. We see he only scales to him in chakra output or AP or whatever the fuck it is.
> 
> You understand that he does do fighting in the Kakashi novel, the Last, (i haven't read a lot of them) and Bee states that fighting is more effective to get stronger than training. No, it just upscales Delta. We don't have any basis to say that she would be weaker than a younger Naruto. And we know that he was holding back through most of the fight, it's literally stated.
> 
> No, Delta is the strongest out of them in terms of combat ability and brawl. When they make that statement, they would be referring to abilities. To back this up, Boro is slower than fucking Sarada. Like...



The Last was before he was even Hokage, I'm pretty sure the Kakashi novel is also before he became Hokage. Cite those sources so we can all look at them. 

Yes, Delta would get smashed by teen Six path Naruto.  He would own her with smapped Shadow clones which made Kaguya Run, the Same KAguya who nearly killed prime Isshiki, not Dying Isshiki that Naruto without 50% of Hagoromo could barely beat.


----------



## sy6up (Mar 28, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> Isshiki's durability does not just magically change whenever it he's not paying attention as if that was the case then knifing a bear in the back should work just fine if your logic was said to be true
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone's durability would change when off-guard. Like you understand that people can tense up and strengthen themselves right before a hit as opposed to just getting smacked in the head from behind.

He just took a rasengan from Boruto and other attacks.

I'm just going to ignore that comment cuz that sucka is non-canon.


----------



## sy6up (Mar 28, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> The Last was before he was even Hokage, I'm pretty sure the Kakashi novel is also before he became Hokage. Cite those sources so we can all look at them.
> 
> Yes, Delta would get smashed by teen Six path Naruto.  He would own her with smapped Shadow clones which made Kaguya Run, the Same KAguya who nearly killed prime Isshiki, not Dying Isshiki that Naruto without 50% of Hagoromo could barely beat.


I did. It's not the same Kaguya, she stated to be fatigued and shown.


----------



## Bob74h (Mar 28, 2021)

sy6up said:


> Anyone's durability would change when off-guard



No it does not actually like no pro boxers or mma players never have this off guard issue and your just making this whole weakness up as to wank boruto because you dont like that kaguya fodderized him but the facts dont care about feelings so you can continue being ignorant of the series all you like but your blatant biases and unsupported claims will never have validity like the fact that isshiki was low on chakra proves there was a fight






sy6up said:


> He just took a rasengan from Boruto and other attacks.



Because tanking attacks from the guy who lost to a zetsu is somehow really impressive





sy6up said:


> I'm just going to ignore that comment cuz that sucka is non-canon.



Whats deemed as non canon is entirely subjective so yet again you have no point and just because you do not like the source that the information comes from does not devalue it's validity.
I could say the manga and boruto should never be discussed as you people do and act like a petty hatred is a objective clarification of contitininity by the creator but then that would make me no better than your group's idiotic behaviors so im not doing that.

You people are without reason and fail in every single argument as you rather deny visual reality just so you can fit in with people that you never even met yet somehow people here act like im the stupid one when 99% of your arguments fail upon any one person calling you out like look how bad this entire forum got solo'd just by me alone around 6 to 7 times now

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## sy6up (Mar 28, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> No it does not actually like no pro boxers or mma players never have this off guard issue and your just making this whole weakness up as to wank boruto because you dont like that kaguya fodderized him but the facts dont care about feelings so you can continue being ignorant of the series all you like but your blatant biases and unsupported claims will never have validity like the fact that isshiki was low on chakra proves there was a fight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On what basis? No I like Kaguya more than most Otsusuki and use this to scale her over Momo and Ura and Kin. The fact that you're saying this and making claims with no evidence is really tickling my noggin...

He didn't tank it at all lol.

No. Canon can be viewed from an objective point of view but it would depend on what kind of canon you would be referring to. So I disagree with "subjective canon". That's stupid.

I don't think you understand there's this thing called "anime canon" and "manga canon" whereas since the manga is a more credible source and more canon than the anime, it would be deemed over anime canon and anime canon, from an objective POV can be viewed as filler towards it's manga counterpart.

Now shut up and go eat a pint of ice cream or sum shit.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 28, 2021)

@Bob74h
It appears as if kaguya attacked him off guard, and the attack almost killed him leaving him weak. Thats how i understood it.

the off guard remark implies it was a hit and run


----------



## Bob74h (Mar 28, 2021)

sy6up said:


> On what basis?



Okay so if your not biased towards boruto then why deny reality like what other reason would exist aside from being biased and trying to fit in.

It says on panel that kaguya bodied him so if your not biased then why deny that factoid






sy6up said:


> No I like Kaguya more than most Otsusuki



Then why scale her below a person who she literally brought to near death like your actions are not lining up with your words here meaning in other words that your lying



sy6up said:


> No. Canon can be viewed from an objective point of view





No it's not objective as kishimodo never made any comment on this sort of thing and if it was some objective standard as your proposing then it would not be a self contradicting standard like people say if it's not wrote by kishimodo then it's not canon which if that was true then boruto would be non canon as it's wrote by kodachi not kishimodo but it's considered as canon meaning that these community standards are nonsense and are only applied when convenient which is backed up by numerous people saying it's due to them hating the anime and games.









sy6up said:


> I don't think you understand there's this thing called "anime canon" and "manga canon" whereas since the manga is a more credible source and more canon than the anime



No there's not a manga canon and a anime one as anime characters routinely appear in the manga.

There's nothing factually saying that the anime is non valid or not credible again this is merely a argument from community consensus and it has never been brought up in anything official outside of these idiotic websites that preach this utter nonsense like you cant name one source even remotely saying something similar to what your asserting here so to act like your the objective one here is just plain comical

I know people like you have ever seen anything naruto related outside of the manga so i'll explain who these characters are to you so below would be raiga,juzo and matsuri all of whom debuted in the anime but get this they later appear in the manga as a cameo meaning that kishimodo considers the anime as apart of the story






sy6up said:


> from an objective POV can be viewed as filler towards it's manga counterpart.



For one never use the word objective as your the furthest thing from it and second off boruto does not have filler as it's not adapting from a manga or light novel like say overlord or hunterxhunter.
Fillier is when anime staff adds content as to fill time hence the name but that does not happen here as the boruto anime and manga are produced at the same time meaning that there is no source material that they need to fill time waiting for

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Bob74h (Mar 28, 2021)

T-Bag said:


> the off guard attack implies it was a hit and run



If it was that way as your saying then he would still have chakra

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 28, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> If it was that way as your saying then he would still have chakra


It doesn’t specify chakra. It said implementing the karma is a big undertaking/process and just didnt have the energy to do so. The poor guy was moments from death.


----------



## sy6up (Mar 28, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> Okay so if your not biased towards boruto then why deny reality like what other reason would exist aside from being biased and trying to fit in.
> 
> It says on panel that kaguya bodied him so if your not biased then why deny that factoid
> 
> ...


Mkay so you can't provide any reasoning or evidence as to why he would have the same durability off-guard. Nice. 

I'm not. I originally was having a debate or discussion about why the New Kage would be over the Old Kage until you decided to interrupt it and butt in between it, sir.

I'm pretty sure he did. I don't have the article on hand tho. Objective facts can be opposed but if they are objective then they would be proven wrong. No it can be supervised and still be canon which is the case.

Why is manga and anime canon determined by who shows up in either one? I never said it was not credible, all I said was the one is more credible tthan the other. Duh you can't. You can't find the all the arguments/scales for CE Lee > CE Sasuke either.

I don't care. Nothing you've said is a direct defeater to my argument nor does it counter it. You're literally just trying to attack my character.


----------



## Bob74h (Mar 28, 2021)

sy6up said:


> Mkay so you can't provide any reasoning or evidence as to why he would have the same durability off-guard.


Nothing says that he should have a different level of durability like this is complete headcanon and if you were not biased then why would you assume such details?




sy6up said:


> . I originally was having a debate or discussion about why the New Kage would be over the Old Kage



The old kage win due to feats as explained to you before and you have yet to prove that ku was at all weakened during his fight with onoki so until you can prove that the old kage win






sy6up said:


> I'm pretty sure he did. I don't have the article on hand tho.


Never did he say anything on this matter as if he did then what is canon would not be debated as it is like take star wars where it's officially confirmed what counts as canon or not








sy6up said:


> Objective facts can be opposed but if they are objective then they would be proven wrong. No it can be supervised and still be canon which is the case.




Yes they can but only morons do that and it's canon cause it's supervised like the creation of akatsuki was straight up wrote by kishimodo yet people don't count it as canon so his involvement on a project literally means nothing when talking about how community members such as you view it  and it being canon is subjective at best as to have something be apart of a continuity then you must first have a established continuity which does not exist in naruto.


Community members such as you function more off what your social group thinks rather then what facts exist which is your people's issue and yes im not apart of the community rather im just a guy who watched the show.









sy6up said:


> Why is manga and anime canon determined by who shows up in either one?



Because of the stupid approved standard for canon that you people have like boruto is treated as canon due to kishi approving it as a example even though the approved standard would also mean everything is canon due to kishi having to distribute creative licensees for his ip











sy6up said:


> I don't care. Nothing you've said is a direct defeater to my argument nor does it counter it.



The fact your position is literally based in spite and hatred as stated by multiple people does devalue it's credibility but okay apparently i've never made any points just ignore me explaining how your position is based on emotional biases 






sy6up said:


> You're literally just trying to attack my character.



Correction, I insulted the naruto/anime community not you in particular so that was not ad hominem attack as your implying like at best you got me saying that your group is stupid which mind you was not even the wording used so technically that was giving your position the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Bob74h (Mar 28, 2021)

T-Bag said:


> It said implementing the karma is a big undertaking/process and just didnt have the energy to do so.



Energy would mean chakra in this case as the karma takes chakra to put on someone 





T-Bag said:


> The poor guy was moments from death.



I know kaguya bodied him


----------



## sy6up (Mar 28, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> Nothing says that he should have a different level of durability like this is complete headcanon and if you were not biased then why would you assume such details?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've already explained that there's a difference in durability when you're off-guard as opposed to on-guard.

I've explained this too, he was already fighting before, and he had already taken a substantial amount of damage before fighting Ohnoki and he was fatigued which is equivocated to your chakra which can be equivocated to your chakra output.

You can literally use common sense to say something is anime canon and something is manga canon. It's not fucking rocket science.

If it's written and supervised then it should be taken as canon unless stated or indicated otherwise. And this is what I meant by you can oppose objective facts but you'll just be proven wrong at the end of the day. 

I'm the common enemy of the social group and I'll oppose whatever's being said even though it's right. It's just how I am. If you're a guy who watched the show, then shut up because you don't know what you're talking about. Literally just search up Manga Canon vs. Anime Canon and you'll get what I'm talking about.

I'm going to ask you again, Why is manga and anime canon determined by who shows up in either one?

No one stated it was hatred or spite. My point is based off of simple shit you can just look up. Maybe doing a little research instead of making shit up would be very beneficial.

No, you've stated I have emotional bias and I hate that Kaguya did that and I whine over this and that.


----------



## Bob74h (Mar 28, 2021)

sy6up said:


> I've explained this too, he was already fighting before



Him fighting before does not equate or mean that he is weakened






sy6up said:


> I've already explained that there's a difference in durability when you're off-guard as opposed to on-guard.



Nothing suggests that there would be a difference though like objectively can you name one scene where anything like this is stated?




sy6up said:


> You can literally use common sense to say something is anime canon and something is manga canon




Consensus is not the same as logic or common sense like common sense would say that somebody who beat you in a fight would be stronger yet the community does not think in the same vain so no it's not a matter of logic rather it's a combination of consensus and just plain hatred of the anime as people ether turn to comnenus and just say they hate it when they cannot validate their claims as shown before





sy6up said:


> If it's written and supervised then it should be taken as canon




It's literally only supervised so he does not have much involvement as he's just a figure head and the standard of it being wrote is just inconsistent as explained before so im not reiterating that exclamation for you





sy6up said:


> And this is what I meant by you can oppose objective facts but you'll just be proven wrong



It's never stated that naruto has a canon so there are no objective facts to draw on in regards to this matter so you cant prove me wrong on saying it's subjective because it literally is like again if im wrong then naming one interview parroting what you say should not be hard.









sy6up said:


> I'm the common enemy of the social group and I'll oppose whatever's being said even though it's right. It's just how I am.



If your the enemy of the social group then why does all your views and opinions line up with them like if your going to lie then at least say something believable.

The only person on this site who disagrees with nearly everything would be me so if anything im the enemy to the community not you and putting that label on somebody like me is far more believable as im not following the consensus verbatim as you are doing like you cant be the enemy of somebody and agree with everything they say like that makes no sense whatsoever


Also if your going to oppose whatever the majority says then why are arguing with me who's doing pretty much just that with some exceptions like whenever the community has a point or is factually correct which is very rare hence why it does not happen much







sy6up said:


> . If you're a guy who watched the show, then shut up



If your a guy who just reads the manga then shut up like do you understand how this same shaming tactic could be said back at you with equal validity and do you understand that ad hominem tactics arent arguments?









sy6up said:


> Literally just search up Manga Canon vs. Anime Canon and you'll get what I'm talking about.



I know what your talking about as im not stupid rather it's just that the points brought up by this debate are not objective and frankly are just biased like the people preaching this have routinely showcased themselves of being unable to make rational arguments and have been shown to be biased like their take on contitinity has no validity due to those factoids alone








sy6up said:


> No one stated it was hatred or spite



I posted three images of people who follow the consensus like you saying just that so what are talking about, It's very clearly a spite or hatred as your group has directly stated that verbatim numerous times over so let's not play dumb here as i do have proof that you people do act based off emotional reasons









sy6up said:


> My point is based off of simple shit you can just look up.



Yes because fanboys on the internet have routinely showcased  themselves as a neutral judge of character like just ignore that they straight up ignore reality whenever it does fit their agenda like take kaguya boding isshiki or tobirama getting bodied by kin/gin as infamous examples like to think that people who straight up ignore information are neutral judges of anything is just comical at best







sy6up said:


> No, you've stated I have emotional bias and I hate that Kaguya did that and I whine over this and that.




If your not biased then kaguya would be above isshiki as that is what is shown like going solely off of context and information presented that would be the conclusion reached as that is what is stated and you are denying that outcome even when it's stated and shown to be the case so do tell how your not biased

I never said that you whined like at worst i called your group's behaviors idiotic


----------



## sy6up (Mar 28, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> Him fighting before does not equate or mean that he is weakened
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It means he's fatigued.

I don't have to show you a statement, I can give you logic and reasoning which is what I've been doing.

I didn't say anything about a fucking consensus. Stay on topic and address what I said.

If that's the case then don't say that it was written.

Canon - the works of a particular author or artist that are recognized as genuine. Now, what do you think would be defined as genuine or original? The manga/anime that directly follows the manga, or the anime that does not follow the anime.

I can use whatever argument I want. Regardless if I disagree with it. I never said I was the community, I said I was the enemy of a social group. Stop misrepresenting me. A "social group" does not have to be the "majority". If you say some dumb shit or something I disagree with, I'm going to say something. 

Omg.. do you know what ad hominem is? Actually, define ad hominem because I don't think you know what it is. Address my full argument.

I don't care about the stance of "fanboys on the internet". Address what I said.

Pre-God Tree Kaguya is above Off-Guard Isshiki. That's my premise.


----------



## God Of Naruto (Mar 28, 2021)

Base adult naruto alone is enough to take care of this,
Adult naruto > fused momoshiki > kaguya > madara


----------



## Grinningfox (Mar 28, 2021)

Imagine calling the victim of a forced sex change “Chad”

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sy6up (Mar 28, 2021)

God Of Naruto said:


> Base adult naruto alone is enough to take care of this,
> Adult naruto > fused momoshiki > kaguya > madara


I'll challenge this scaling just because I can. Why is Kaguya above Madara?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bob74h (Mar 29, 2021)

sy6up said:


> It means he's fatigued.



Fighting more then one person does mean he's fatigued unless it's directly stated otherwise as we know not of physical limitations, stamina wise 





sy6up said:


> I don't have to show you a statement, I can give you logic and reasoning which is what I've been doing.



So you have no proof in other words and what logic like you said shut up for watching the anime like what rational person would act so malicious like that

Also your claiming that a guy who got beat up by a woman is stronger then the female who beat him up like your the last person to talk about logic here as your straight up denying what's blatantly shown and stated






sy6up said:


> I didn't say anything about a fucking consensus. Stay on topic and address what I said.



You were using consensus as argument so ive said that logic does not equate or mean the same as consensus like why are you strawmanning me here,


You dont have to mention consensus for it to be what your applying as a argument like you can call ad hominem tactics just proper reasoning but the application of something has more merit then what it's getting labeled as like you call dodgeballs peaches all you like but that does not mean that peaches are literally the same thing as dodgeballs      










sy6up said:


> Canon - the works of a particular author or artist that are recognized as genuine.



Literally not what the term means but okay like according to wikipedia, It just means the opposite of fan fiction







sy6up said:


> I can use whatever argument I want. Regardless if I disagree with it.




No you cant as you said that you only argue against whatever's being said even it's right which means that you would largely be on my side for the most part if you were not a liar 




sy6up said:


> I never said I was the community, I said I was the enemy of a social group.



''I'll argue against whatever's being said'' and ''im the enemy of a social group'' like who else would that be referring to other then the community hive mind?


Also there is literally only one social group here on ndb unless you count my faction of one member, A social group




sy6up said:


> Omg.. do you know what ad hominem is?



Yes it's when you attack the character of the person rather then their argument like this is common sense to anyone who debates anything







sy6up said:


> I don't care about the stance of "fanboys on the internet"



If you dont care what they think then why are parroting exactly what they verbatim like your lying to me yet again like if didt care about their opinions then why do you agree with them 

Again as stated before if your going to lie then at least say something believable







sy6up said:


> Pre-God Tree Kaguya is above Off-Guard Isshiki. That's my premise.



Nothing says that isshiki is any weaker then the one we see in boruto infact the contracy is stated so again your making up context and ignoring information like do you hate that a women bodied boruto's villain or what's your issue with what was literally shown and stated on screen


----------



## Bob74h (Mar 29, 2021)

Grinningfox said:


> Imagine calling the victim of a forced sex change “Chad”


Who did that?


----------



## sy6up (Mar 29, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> Fighting more then one person does mean he's fatigued unless it's directly stated otherwise as we know not of physical limitations, stamina wise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah and stamina directly correlates to chakra as well as your ap and speed.

Why are you ignoring what I've been telling you like there's some fucking mental disorder you have going on? I only said that because I'm mad at all the stupid shit you've been saying. Show me me claiming Isshiki is stronger than Kaguya right now.

I never indicated or said consensus. Show me me indicating consensus. Wikipedia bro...? I just used the Oxford definintion. And no, according to wikipedia, it is material accepted as officially part of the story.

I can argue against someone and use and argument I've disagreed with in the past. If you're going to say I cannot, why is that the case?

The community does not automatically mean This community. What is NBD? 

Okay, I addressed your argument, that premise was predicated off of a word you're using incorrectly.

Caring about someone's stance =/= using their argument.

I mean there is but I don't feel like arguing about it. When is the contrary stated?


----------



## Bob74h (Mar 29, 2021)

sy6up said:


> Yeah and stamina directly correlates to chakra as well as your ap and speed.



Agreed so when was it stated that ku was weakened in that manner?








sy6up said:


> I only said that because I'm mad at all the stupid shit you've been saying. Show me me claiming Isshiki is stronger than Kaguya right now.




You said that kaguya is only stronger then a off guard isshiki who you deemed as weaker meaning that therefore base isshiki would be stronger then that kaguya according to your own logic and why argue with me if you agree with what the story said?







sy6up said:


> I never indicated or said consensus. Show me me indicating consensus.



Because canon is a argument from consensus as it literally exists nowhere outside the community opinions 




sy6up said:


> The community does not automatically mean This community. What is NBD?



You heavily implied it by saying that you argue against what every other one else says and that your a social enemy anyways that stupid lie does not matter anyway as your representative of ether of those things as your parroting what everyone says 

Nbd stands for naruto battledome aka the frum were on right now






sy6up said:


> And no, according to wikipedia, it is material accepted as officially part of the story.



Yes but after that, It says that it is often contrasted with fan fiction meaning it's a antonym to canon







sy6up said:


> Caring about someone's stance =/= using their argument.




Again why use the community's argument when your supposedly the social enemy and will argue against anything they say  .
If your statement was not a clear lie which it was then you would be on my side as you were pretty much describing me for the most part.






sy6up said:


> I mean there is but I don't feel like arguing about it. When is the contrary stated?



The fact jigen's body is rejecting isshiki and he's literally slowing dying anyways i'll debate you on this more tommarow as im getting tired


----------



## sy6up (Mar 29, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> Agreed so when was it stated that ku was weakened in that manner?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't tell me that you're trying to assert that if it's not stated then it isn't true. I genuinely might have to go off on you if you do that.

I never said she's only stronger than an off-guard Isshiki. I said Pre God Tree Kaguya > Off-Guard Isshiki.

I'm going to say this again. SHOW ME ME SAYING OR INDICATING A CONSENSUS.

No I didn't. I am in other communities such as Naruto Fandom and VSBW and Discord. Not just this one.

Yeah so it's basically the same definition as mine. Now answer the question that went along with my definition.

I'm going to say this again because apparently you have trouble understanding simple statements. USING A PERSONS ARGUMENT DOES NOT NECESSARILY MEAN I AGREE WITH IT. Have you heard of the term Devil's Advocate?

Yeah so that means he's weaker. What're you talking about?


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 29, 2021)

sy6up said:


> I did. It's not the same Kaguya, she stated to be fatigued and shown.


So she is Weaker than initials...that fine, That just helps my case here. Madara wasn't that Much weaker than Kaguya, This Kaguya is massively more powerful than the kaguya that defeated Isshiki. 

Naruto can't win this fight, he doesn't have anything to seal Madara with.


----------



## sy6up (Mar 29, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> So she is Weaker than initials...that fine, That just helps my case here. Madara wasn't that Much weaker than Kaguya, This Kaguya is massively more powerful than the kaguya that defeated Isshiki.
> 
> Naruto can't win this fight, he doesn't have anything to seal Madara with.


Initials? What is that? 

"Wasn't that much weaker." So I guess you just missed the "This chakra is FAR GREATER than Madara's" statement or "This chakra is WAY STRONGER than even the 10 tails." Or in a different translation, "This chakra is on a WHOLE DIFFERENT LEVEL than Madara's."  So he is THAT MUCH WEAKER. That's the dumbest shit I've heard today. 

Uhm, no. The Kaguya that defeated Isshiki was Pre-God Tree. So a weaker Kaguya. Unless you wanna provide evidence as to why that just... didn't amp her. He can literally just beat the shit out of him, seal him, and maybe decapitate him...


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 29, 2021)

sy6up said:


> Initials? What is that?



Initial Kaguya is the one at the Start of The battle After Sasuke made the Statement of her Having Far Greater Chakra. 



sy6up said:


> "Wasn't that much weaker." So I guess you just missed the "This chakra is FAR GREATER than Madara's" statement or "This chakra is WAY STRONGER than even the 10 tails." Or in a different translation, "This chakra is on a WHOLE DIFFERENT LEVEL than Madara's."  So he is THAT MUCH WEAKER. That's the dumbest shit I've heard today.


The Kaguya That Ran Away is  From Naruto is Weaker than the Kaguya Sasuke stated  had Far greater Chakra than Madara. 



sy6up said:


> Uhm, no. The Kaguya that defeated Isshiki was Pre-God Tree. So a weaker Kaguya. Unless you wanna provide evidence as to why that just... didn't amp her.


I said that The Kaguya that defeated Isshiki was pre-God Tree, as in weaker than Kaguya in the 4th ninja War. 





sy6up said:


> He can literally just beat the shit out of him, seal him, and maybe decapitate him...



I highly doubt that for many reason.  What Seal does Naruto currently have? If he could do that he would have done it to Isshiki. 


Like Just showed in this thread Taijutsu is useless against Him because of Shinra Tensei. 

If he could have done that then he would have done it to a Dying Isshiki, which would have ended the fight.


----------



## sy6up (Mar 29, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Initial Kaguya is the one at the Start of The battle After Sasuke made the Statement of her Having Far Greater Chakra.
> 
> 
> The Kaguya That Ran Away is  From Naruto is Weaker than the Kaguya Sasuke stated  had Far greater Chakra than Madara.
> ...


Mkay.

Yeah Ik. They can be relative tho. What does that mean?

I don't think you did but okay.

State your contentions with Naruto just beating up Madara. He had some weird magnet release seal or some shit to told a limbo clone in place. No he wouldn't, because he wouldn't get the chance to.

Madara doesn't use Shinra Tensei in character.

He couldn't have done that because he scales massively above him. You understand certain things won't work if your opponent is just way more powerful than you right?


----------



## God Of Naruto (Mar 29, 2021)

sy6up said:


> I'll challenge this scaling just because I can. Why is Kaguya above Madara?


They were having more trouble with kaguya than they were with madara. Like example madara didnt have to fight dms kakashi and its said that narutos abilities automatically get better overtime so he we had stronger abilities against kaguya and madara didnt really have to fight sasuke in the susanoo has to kaguya seeing it and instantly oneshottinng the susanoo


----------



## sy6up (Mar 29, 2021)

God Of Naruto said:


> They were having more trouble with kaguya than they were with madara. Like example madara didnt have to fight dms kakashi and its said that narutos abilities automatically get better overtime so he we had stronger abilities against kaguya and madara didnt really have to fight sasuke in the susanoo has to kaguya seeing it and instantly oneshottinng the susanoo


Prove that. Kaguya didn't have to either. He doesn't really do anything except hit her with Raikiri. Show me that statement. Yeah that's dura neg. Doesn't mean she scales above it.


----------



## sy6up (Mar 29, 2021)

Why this sucka got the NoLuck pfp?


----------



## Fused (Mar 29, 2021)

God Of Naruto said:


> They were having more trouble with kaguya than they were with madara. Like example madara didnt have to fight dms kakashi and its said that narutos abilities automatically get better overtime so he we had stronger abilities against kaguya and madara didnt really have to fight sasuke in the susanoo has to kaguya seeing it and instantly oneshottinng the susanoo


They never even fought Madara LOL, Black Zetsu hax'd him away from the plot before the fight even began.


----------



## sy6up (Mar 29, 2021)

Fused said:


> They never even fought Madara LOL, Black Zetsu hax'd him away from the plot before the fight even began.


There's no proof the 3rd eye amps him.


----------



## Fused (Mar 29, 2021)

sy6up said:


> There's no proof the 3rd eye amps him.


Watch the story.

The Rinnesharingan literally granted him control over all those trapped within Infinite Tsukuyomi, which he could drain of their chakra to empower himself.

The eye isn't there for decoration.


----------



## sy6up (Mar 29, 2021)

Fused said:


> Watch the story.
> 
> The Rinnesharingan literally granted him control over all those trapped within Infinite Tsukuyomi, which he could drain of their chakra to empower himself.
> 
> The eye isn't there for decoration.


Yeah but that doesn't mean he got an amp.


----------



## God Of Naruto (Mar 29, 2021)

sy6up said:


> Prove that. Kaguya didn't have to either. He doesn't really do anything except hit her with Raikiri. Show me that statement. Yeah that's dura neg. Doesn't mean she scales above it.


Prove what 

Kaguya literally had to fight dms kakashi indicating that shes more of a threat than madara because of madara was stronger than I dont see why dms kakashi didnt pop out at that time 

Ya I'll get you the chapter and page 

 also it took all of team 7 plus obito to fight kaguya but it only took naruto and sasuke to fight madara


----------



## God Of Naruto (Mar 29, 2021)

Fused said:


> They never even fought Madara LOL, Black Zetsu hax'd him away from the plot before the fight even began.


they literally fought madara before black zetsu does that


----------



## Fused (Mar 29, 2021)

God Of Naruto said:


> they literally fought madara before black zetsu does that


1) They didn't fight him, Madara overpowered them in 1 second using Limbo and then he just threw some of his weakest attacks against them. 

2) I meant after Madara got the Rinnesharingan.


----------



## God Of Naruto (Mar 29, 2021)

sy6up said:


> Prove that. Kaguya didn't have to either. He doesn't really do anything except hit her with Raikiri. Show me that statement. Yeah that's dura neg. Doesn't mean she scales above it.


and madara doesn't have any feats in his 3 eyed state the only thing he did was make a bunch of meteors that naruto and sasuke destroyed and the only feats he has in his 2 eyed states is bullying sakura and in his 2 eyed state his limbo clones got fųcked by naruto, and in the one eyed state he gets cut in half and blitzed multiple times so he doenst even have good feats against naruto and sasuke


----------



## God Of Naruto (Mar 29, 2021)

Fused said:


> 1) They didn't fight him, Madara overpowered them in 1 second using Limbo and then he just threw some of his weakest attacks against them.
> 
> 2) I meant after Madara got the Rinnesharingan.


1)He didnt overpower them with limbo narutos clones took care of the limbo clones
2) didn't know that until I reread the chapter rn he doenst directly throw and with than in his 3 eyed state


----------



## Fused (Mar 29, 2021)

God Of Naruto said:


> 1)He didnt overpower them with limbo narutos clones took care of the limbo clones


No. Naruto's clones were defeated, that's why Team 7 was surrounded by Limbo clones at the end (genjutsu doesn't affect clones by the way, so Naruto's clones wouldn't have been affected by Infinite Tsukuyomi).


----------



## God Of Naruto (Mar 29, 2021)

Fused said:


> No. Naruto's clones were defeated, that's why Team 7 was surrounded by Limbo clones at the end (genjutsu doesn't affect clones by the way, so Naruto's clones wouldn't have been affected by Infinite Tsukuyomi).


Can you show me when there surrounded by limbo clones because I dont see that at all


----------



## sy6up (Mar 29, 2021)

God Of Naruto said:


> Prove what
> 
> Kaguya literally had to fight dms kakashi indicating that shes more of a threat than madara because of madara was stronger than I dont see why dms kakashi didnt pop out at that time
> 
> ...


Prove they had more trouble with Kaguya rather than Madara.

No. She had to "fight" him because Obito was dead and Obito did some weird astral spirit chakra transfer shit. DMS Kakashi didn't pop out because Obito wasn't dead.

I can't go on Manga sites or see pictures. I can only see png's and jpg's.

It took Sakura as well and it didn't get them anywhere. Obito and Kakashi didn't necessarily fight her, they just prevented Naruto and Sasuke from dying. So only Naruto and Sasuke fought Kaguya.


----------



## sy6up (Mar 29, 2021)

Fused said:


> No. Naruto's clones were defeated, that's why Team 7 was surrounded by Limbo clones at the end (genjutsu doesn't affect clones by the way, so Naruto's clones wouldn't have been affected by Infinite Tsukuyomi).


That never happened lmfao.


----------



## Fused (Mar 29, 2021)

God Of Naruto said:


> Can you show me when there surrounded by limbo clones because I dont see that at all




They were literally surrounded by Limbo clones on all sides, where are Naruto's clones if they won huh?

But you know what the hilarious thing is? I wasn't even referring to the "clones battle" initially when I said Madara defeated his enemies with Limbo. I was referring to this moment:



In which we can see Limbo clones overpowering all of Team 7.



sy6up said:


> That never happened lmfao.


As I told you earlier, watch the story.


----------



## sy6up (Mar 29, 2021)

Fused said:


> They were literally surrounded by Limbo clones on all sides, where are Naruto's clones if they won huh?
> 
> But you know what the hilarious thing is? I wasn't even referring to the "clones battle" initially when I said Madara defeated his enemies with Limbo. I was referring to this moment:
> 
> ...


No. You quit making shit up.


----------



## Fused (Mar 29, 2021)

sy6up said:


> No. You quit making shit up.


I'm putting you on ignore kid, you're annoying. These are the pages of the manga, deal with it.


----------



## sy6up (Mar 29, 2021)

Fused said:


> I'm putting you on ignore kid, you're annoying. These are the pages of the manga, deal with it.


You haven't shown anything.


----------



## Bob74h (Mar 29, 2021)

sy6up said:


> Don't tell me that you're trying to assert that if it's not stated then it isn't true



Only facts have merit not headcanon or opinions so yes if it's not stated then it's not true generally speaking as people will assume details and stretch out context as to wank or downplay certain characters



sy6up said:


> I never said she's only stronger than an off-guard Isshiki. I said Pre God Tree Kaguya > Off-Guard Isshiki.



Again nothing says this off guard isshiki is weaker then the one we see in boruto rather the opposite stated time and time again so again if your not a fanboy of boruto then why make up contextual details to put isshiki higher then a person who nearly killed him like what's your reason for blatantly ignoring facts presented in story because the only reason that come to mind for me would be that your biased in favor of boruto










sy6up said:


> I'm going to say this again. SHOW ME ME SAYING OR INDICATING A CONSENSUS.



I already explained myself before in regards to this matter, Do you need me to reiterate myself for you?






sy6up said:


> No I didn't. I am in other communities such as Naruto Fandom and VSBW and Discord. Not just this one.



If you were talking about a different site then why bring it up here like what sense does that make plus if you were this social enemy who fought the majority then you would be siding with me not the literal majority here but whatever that claim of yours was hypocritical nonsense anyway so who cares.

You only said that as to deflect my accusation of you acting based off of consensus rather then facts but that statement meant nothing as it was a lie and that can be proven via every single action taken versus that one statement like you never oppose the consensus and constantly argue in favor of the things they preach like again if you were going lie then you could of said something at least believable like a believable lie for me would be that i hate the manga.





sy6up said:


> Yeah so it's basically the same definition as mine. Now answer the question that went along with my definition.



What is deemed as credible is subjective like that question was a joke and completely idiotic hence why i never bothered to answer it.
Like creibible literally just means that it's believable so under that definition anything can be credible if enough people agree with it so the sun being green can be a credible statement if enough morons agree with it 









sy6up said:


> USING A PERSONS ARGUMENT DOES NOT NECESSARILY MEAN I AGREE WITH IT. Have you heard of the term Devil's Advocate?



So your playing devil's advocate which does not make much sense when you consider that it is only done when everyone agrees with the premises setup which is not the case here as it's just me,fused,detergeist and mygod versus literally everyone else also it's only done against the majority as to test the strength of their argument so your not playing devil's advocate rather you just arguing for the majority as your a consensus boy who follows whatever the majority says regardless of how blatantly wrong they are as proven by this debate time and time again   

Your not arguing the contentious opinion here so your literally not playing devil's advocate rather you are just misusing this word as to justify that blatant lie you said yesterday   






sy6up said:


> Yeah so that means he's weaker. What're you talking about?



Okay so boruto isshiki scales below kaguya then logically speaking as he's weaker then the version of himself who got bodied by her


----------



## God Of Naruto (Mar 29, 2021)

Fused said:


> They were literally surrounded by Limbo clones on all sides, where are Naruto's clones if they won huh?
> 
> But you know what the hilarious thing is? I wasn't even referring to the "clones battle" initially when I said Madara defeated his enemies with Limbo. I was referring to this moment:
> 
> ...


That scan is when the limbo clones were disappearing, when they first appeared narutos clones were handling them, amd see how they are standing still? Thays because narutos clones used the rods to make then stand in place and they were not closing in which further backs up that narutos clones immobilized  them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 29, 2021)

sy6up said:


> Mkay.
> 
> Yeah Ik. They can be relative tho. What does that mean?


As I said, the Kaguya that Ran From Naruto is weaker than the Kaguya That Sasuke said was Far stronger than Madara.

Madara scales to the Weaker Kaguya that fought Naruto and Sasuke. Moreover, Madara is a massively better fighter than Kaguya.


sy6up said:


> I don't think you did but okay.


I did, I said it on Post:


On Post 129 I said "This" *Kaguya is more powerful than the Kaguya that defeated Isshiki.*



sy6up said:


> State your contentions with Naruto just beating up Madara. He had some weird magnet release seal or some shit to told a limbo clone in place. No he wouldn't, because he wouldn't get the chance to.



I told you my Contentions. Like always, You've just been Ignoring The material.  Adult Naruto No longer has Six paths Senjutsu, Which is Needed to touch Limbo.



Naruto used Sage art: Magnet style  Rasengan+ Truth Seeking Robs+ the help of a shadow clone.  When you pay attention to the Manga, you would know that Madara countered Naruto's Magnet style Rasengan by Limbo Swapping.

Adult Naruto doesn't Have any Truth Seekers to Hold Madara Limbo in place nor do he Have Six paths Senjutsu to really touch Limbo.


sy6up said:


> Madara doesn't use Shinra Tensei in character.


So, is your Argument is that Madara in character won't use that Jutsu? That's fine Because, By the same logic, Adult Naruto in-character won't use Magnet style Rasengan.



sy6up said:


> He couldn't have done that because he scales massively above him. You understand certain things won't work if your opponent is just way more powerful than you right?


Do you realize this makes this more in my favor why Naruto can't win?  Naruto in Baryon Mode Scales to Isshiki who is slowly dying and his body is rejecting him. While Madara Scales to a weakened 4th War Kaguya, who is Massively more powerful than the Kaguya that defeated prime Isshiki.

3 eyed Madara one shots Baryon Naruto with I.T which he has no counter for.


----------



## sy6up (Mar 29, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> Only facts have merit not headcanon or opinions so yes if it's not stated then it's not true generally speaking as people will assume details and stretch out context as to wank or downplay certain characters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To start off, that's an argument from ignorance and really stupid tactic. Just because it's not stated does not at all mean that it isn't true. That's like saying because it wasn't stated that Minato threw his kunai faster than the Raikage, then ig it just didn't fucking happen.

OMG STOP PUTTING WORDS IN MY MOUTH! I NEVER SAID ISSHIKI WAS OVER KAGUYA!

Okay so you can't. Nice. Now you're lying, so now I REALLY have to pay attention so you don't continue to put words in my mouth.

Why would me bringing it up here, mean that I am only talking about here? I think if you didn't always jump to any conclusion of, it would've made more sense to you. What basis leads you to think I'm siding with the majority?

Okay so I'll just take that as a concession on that point then. WHAT THE FUCK DOES CREDIBILITY HAVE TO DO WITH ANYTHING!?

Omg.. you're strawmanning me again. I never said or indicated I was going Devil's Advocate against you so apparently you haven't heard of it and you don't know what it means. Devil's Advocate - arguing an opinion or taking a side they don’t agree with (necessarily) in order to foster debate. What I was doing is using an argument I don't necessarily agree with in order refute yours.

Okay.


----------

